# BBC Ten Pieces



## Lunasong

Ten Pieces aims to open up the world of classical music to children - and inspire them to develop their own creative responses to the pieces through music, dance or digital art. The repertoire includes a range of music from baroque to contemporary.

Ten Pieces will run over a school year. Starting in the autumn term 2014 with a week of free cinema screenings for schools across the country, the project will culminate in a major celebratory finale in the summer of 2015.

Five BBC Orchestras and the BBC Singers are involved, as well as celebrities such as Barney Harwood from Blue Peter. There will be pan- BBC coverage of the initiative, from Children's to Radio 3.

Stakeholder Partners include the Arts Council England, Arts Council Wales, Arts Council Northern Ireland, Creative Scotland, Music Mark, Youth Music, ABO and Into Film.

In addition there are more than 200 Ten Pieces Champions supporting the initiative at a local level, including Music Education Hubs, Music Services and specialist music, dance and arts organisations.

The "Ten Pieces" are:

John Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 (1st movement)
Britten: 'Storm' Interlude from 'Peter Grimes'
Grieg: In the Hall of the Mountain King from 'Peer Gynt'
Handel: Zadok the Priest
Holst: 'Mars' from 'The Planets'
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 4 (3rd movement)
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Stravinsky: The Firebird - suite (1911) (Finale)
Anna Meredith: Connect It


----------



## Guest

A good idea that introduces children to the excitement and drama of (mostly program) music. I wonder if they've been a little too conservative, using pieces that many children will already have heard "in adverts, films etc" and with insufficient representation of slower more contemplative pieces? I also think they could have allowed the music to speak first without the program visuals.

Still, a good antidote to the dominance of pop.


----------

